# Pulled Ham basics ?



## larrym (Jul 22, 2011)

New to the forum and wondering if I can get some tips on just the basic smoking of a store bought 9lbs ham shank.  It is sitting in fridge right now marinating with a brown sugar rub.  I am going to use a masterbuilt 3 rack smoker with apple wood chips.  I have done this a couple times but results are not always consistent.

I normally:  preheat smoker to 250 and let ham come to room temp for about an hour or so.

Put ham in smoker and keep adjusting temp till it stays at 185 to 200 then let it cook for about 10hours, refilling wood dish when needed.  I dont check internal temp until my basic time is done.  From what I am reading, most cook at 225, for how long though ?  I dont mind getting up several times at night to make sure temp is okay.  Wife though wants it ready about 2 hours before she is ready to serve so I try to guesstimate time of when I should start it.  Should I go lower n slow like normal or jump it too 225 for a certain amount of time ?  I know there can be a lot of factors but a rough idea of temp/time to achieve that shreddable perfection would be appreciated.

I edited to specify type of ham as from my reading there are so many cuts and smoking time depends on what kind of ham.

Thank you


----------



## meateater (Jul 22, 2011)

LarryM said:


> New to the forum and wondering if I can get some tips on just the basic smoking of a store bought 9lbs ham shank. What brand is it?   It is sitting in fridge right now marinating with a brown sugar rub.  I am going to use a masterbuilt 3 rack smoker with apple wood chips.  I have done this a couple times but results are not always consistent. Can you explain?
> 
> I normally:  preheat smoker to 250 and let ham come to room temp for about an hour or so. Take the ham from fridge to smoker direct.
> 
> ...


I answered what I could until the MES boys saddle up.


----------



## fpnmf (Jul 22, 2011)

Welcome..

This site has tons of info.

I would suggest you spend some time reading all the different forums and the

WIKIs.

Then use the handy dandy search tool for specific interests!!

Take the awesome free E-Course!!!

Have a great day!!!

Craig

       Make bacon the easy way!!
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/109368/more-easy-made-

bacon-with-q-view#post_666451

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/about-jeffs-5-day-ecourse
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/basic-pulled-pork-smoke
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/finishing-sauce-for-pulled-pork-by-

soflaquer
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/wiki/tips-slaughterhouse-recipes-for-

poultry
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/82034/how-to-post-qview-to

-smf
http://www.susanminor.org/forums/showthread.php?736-Curing-Salts
http://www.educationbug.org/a/marinate-vs--Amarinade.html


----------



## larrym (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks,, the ham is a Cook's brand, very popular here in Indiana.  As far as the inconsistencies,, I had 1 ham I tried that was almost perfect, though wife wanted same crust as the pulled pork we did.  I had one that still had some solid cooked pieces close to the bone, very tender but not shreddable.  We had that was very dry on the outside but was okay around the bone.  I have been trying to document the times and temp I smoke it at so have been trying to stay around 185 to 200.  Where others seem to like 225, was just wondering if that temp is better.  I try not too add anything else other then the rub when cooking, just adding wood chips after 4 hours or so.  I also was under the impression that it was best to have the meat at room temp or so when smoking, that is probably a MES thing as it doesnt cause such a big temp drop in the smoker.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 23, 2011)

If you have a ready to eat ham or a ready to cook ham. It has been cured. You don't need to worry about getting it to 135 in 4 hours so you can let it come up to room temp before putting it in the smoker. You should not cook this by time, get a good meat therm. and when the internal temp of the ham reaches 145 in the thickest part it's done. You can smoke it at 200-225. I like to smoke ham at 210 myself. Here's a photo of one I smoked a while back.


----------



## eman (Jul 23, 2011)

Also, if you have a ready to eat / cook ham. It is a cured product and will not pull like a pork butt or chuckie. Needs to be sliced .

 If you want to try a fresh ham you can get the consistancy for pulling but it will taste more like a butt and not like a ham.


----------



## larrym (Jul 23, 2011)

I have cooked one similar before for about 12 hours and it was pefectly shreddable, I am trying to get a general feel for time / temp.  Anywhoo,, the ham is on,, current temp is about 210, went on at 9am.  Now I will just wait an check internal after about 4 hours, after 6 I will hit it with a fork n see if its ready.  If not,, will wait a couple more hours :)  This is a first during the day cooking,, should be a little easier then starting it at Midnight :)


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 23, 2011)

Good luck & don't forget the Q-view!


----------



## larrym (Jul 24, 2011)

Here is the result after 9.5 hours at 210f.  It is shreddable and had a nice bark.  She does think a couple more hours would have made it more tender so I dont have it down to a science yet.  I did not spray it with anything while cooking but still outside wasnt too bad.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 24, 2011)

It looks good, nice job!


----------

